# Jailbreak iOS6?



## TeenScripts (Oct 27, 2012)

Hello, I have a 4th Generation iPod touch with iOS6, and I just wanted to know if there was any easy way to jailbreak my iPod? I tried limerain and that didn't work...Any suggestions (maybe links or videos to how I can Jailbreak it?)


----------



## Alphlax (Oct 21, 2012)

How to jailbreak iOS 6 with RedSn0w 0.9.15b1


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

You need to be aware, if you are not already, jail breaking will most likely void any warranty you might have.

BG


----------



## TeenScripts (Oct 27, 2012)

Yes I am aware :/ 
I also wanted to know: Is Jailbreaking Safe?
And What are some good features Jailbreaking provides (not games or ringtones, more of the changing my iPods font and my keyboards color etc...)

Thanks Guys!


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

TeenScripts said:


> Yes I am aware :/
> I also wanted to know: Is Jailbreaking Safe?
> And What are some good features Jailbreaking provides (not games or ringtones, more of the changing my iPods font and my keyboards color etc...)
> 
> Thanks Guys!



Is jailbreaking safe - not necessarily. One thing apple has going for it is it looks at all apps submitted for malware and other problems. Very little gets pass them. When you jailbreak, you can get apps from other places and who knows what may come with it. There is absolutely no quality control. In addition many apps you get for jailbroken phones will not work with the latest ios. 

Always remember, when you jailbreak, you are doing it at your own risk. IMO, with the newer iphones/ios there is really no need to jailbreak because there is so much available at the apple store. 

see the following...

State of the jailbreak: iOS 6, iPhone 5, and more | iMore.com


----------



## TeenScripts (Oct 27, 2012)

Wow, Thank's!


----------



## Lee360 (Oct 27, 2012)

I hate to say this but the only reason Apple says that it will break your device. This is not ture. Unless you download a corrupted package. Hardly possible. Also apple loses money because their workers don't like to have their apps cracked ( Free ) 
And let me tell you that unless the device is damaged like being dropped in the water the device is messed up, however if you download a infected file you can always restore 😄😜😠



- Lee360


----------



## TeenScripts (Oct 27, 2012)

So would you recommend I Jailbreak my iPod?


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

It's all up to you. I would wait to see if you really want to or not.


----------



## Lee360 (Oct 27, 2012)

I would really recommend you jailbreak. -----------a


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

Lee360 said:


> I hate to say this but the only reason Apple says that it will break your device. This is not ture. Unless you download a corrupted package. Hardly possible. Also apple loses money because their workers don't like to have their apps cracked ( Free )
> And let me tell you that unless the device is damaged like being dropped in the water the device is messed up, however if you download a infected file you can always restore 😄😜😠
> 
> 
> ...



There have been many who had bricked their phones because of not following instructions or because of bad packages. It is not just apple that is saying do it at your own risk. Even those who created the different jailbreaking packages are saying do so at your own risk. You cannot always just restore. It can get very messy trying to recover from a bad jailbreak. 

things a person needs to remember
1. make sure they have a backup
2. make sure they read over and understand all jailbreaking instructions for the specific jailbreaking package before they even start. 
3. make sure the jailbreaking package is for their specific device and their version of ios.

If a person whats to jailbreak their phone, they are doing so at their own risk.


----------



## Lee360 (Oct 27, 2012)

sobeit said:


> There have been many who had bricked their phones because of not following instructions or because of bad packages. It is not just apple that is saying do it at your own risk. Even those who created the different jailbreaking packages are saying do so at your own risk. You cannot always just restore. It can get very messy trying to recover from a bad jailbreak.
> 
> things a person needs to remember
> 1. make sure they have a backup
> ...


Yea that too


----------



## Torchman (Jan 24, 2013)

definitely jail break ur device, I have been using jailbroken iphones since iphone 3g was lunched, never faced a problem that can't be resolved with a complete restore. the one thing to remember dont play with the system unless u know what ur doing coz it might stuck ur phone and make u loose ur info with the restore.
I would rather waiting for a better jailbreaking tool (un-tethered), but if u can't wait use the tool was suggested earlier and do it on fresh device so u get a better result.


----------

